# windows updates wont install cant update to 8.1



## gwoody83 (Aug 31, 2004)

I have Dell Inspiron 3520
I just did a factory reset off of the built in factory partition.
I have been able to do all updates but 2 and I do not see the update for 8.1 KB 2919355 in the menu.
update KB 2920189 and KB 2770917 will not install.
when I install them they go thru the process when I restart to complete the install it 
restarts says its configuring windows updates, then the message
"updates failed reverting changes do not turn off computer."

im trying to get this ready for my son to use for school and looking for a job. I would like to do the
8.1 update if possible.

on this link 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/15288/windows-8-update-to-windows-8-1

i found this

Note
If the installation is interrupted for any reason, you can restart the update from where you left off by going back to the Store and downloading the update again.

To see the update to Windows 8.1 in the Store, your PC needs to have updates *KB 2871389* and *KB 2917499* installed.

Some editions of Windows 8 don't support updating to Windows 8.1 from the Store, including Windows 8 Enterprise, Windows 8 Pro (if installed using volume licensing or activated using a Multiple Activation Key), and preview versions of Windows 8 or Windows 8.1.

Those listed updates in this note are not installed nor in the update list to install?
how can i tell if mine is a compatable version?

Please Help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact "service tag" number and "express service code" number on that *Dell Inspiron 3520* laptop?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gwoody83 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you for your reply,
Service Tag B4Y1BV1
Express code 24243639373


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Service Tag B4Y1BV1
> Express code 24243639373


HERE is the support site that's assigned to your *Dell Inspiron 3520* 15.6" laptop.
You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.
According to its "system configuration" section, it shipped in October 2012 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 8 Home 64-bit.
According to its "drivers & downloads" section, it no longer has a download link to obtain the recovery media file to create a reinstall disc.
I've never owned or used a computer that has Windows 8 or Windows 8.1, so I'm not familiar at all with its install and update procedures.
If you want Windows 8.1 so you can upgrade that laptop, you can obtain it from HERE.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gwoody83 (Aug 31, 2004)

i am not a fan of 8 or 8.1 but its what it had im not liking more by the minute.

Thank You for your assistance ill try that.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Most of the *Dell Inspiron 3520* laptops actually came with Windows 7, but I guess you were one of the unfortunates to get one with Windows 8. 

Good luck. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gwoody83 (Aug 31, 2004)

Lucky me :-(


----------

